# Shipping to USA



## David Sobo (Jan 12, 2016)

I need to ship some things back to the USA and need some input as to the cheapest yet reliable company to use.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Another issue is US custom duty. Hope you have documentation to show that the item were originally shipped out of the USA to the Philippines.


----------



## David Sobo (Jan 12, 2016)

I sailed my boat to the Philippines and need to ship some of the stuff I have aboard back to my house in the States. It's all boat stuff so duty shouldn't be an issue as it's all used stuff along with some clothes (used). I can't remember how to spell the name of the boxes that people use to ship things to the PHilippines but they come via ship so take a few months and that would probably be the same for boxes going the other way. I was hoping someone knew a good way to do it.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

For surface cargoes via ship you could try to contact forexworld.us

Where is your boat berthed? 
Better inquire with forwarders near you to minimize cost.

*i'm not affiliated with Forex


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Balikbayan boxes are what many of us use to ship things over here. Unfortunately the service is one way only. National bookstore sells boxes labeled as 'balikbayan' boxes... but you cannot get the same price that is available from outside the PI's. 

I have never shipped things back to the US but you will just have to talk to some shipping companies for prices.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Balikbayan boxes are sold in National Bookstore. I sent some stuff back to the US using these boxes, 1 big and 1 small 1 through the post office for more than 15,000 pesos (but I paid more than what I should have I think). Unlike BB from the US to RP, weight is a factor when shipping from RP to US.


----------



## redggie (Jan 15, 2016)

David Sobo said:


> I need to ship some things back to the USA and need some input as to the cheapest yet reliable company to use.


Try manila forwarders. They ship from manila to usa and vice versa. $150 per balikbayan box but there are certain restrictions.

Fedex is Php 16K per 25kg via air freight. LBC is more expensive than fedex.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Need to work out the cost maybe better to forget about it,


----------

